# FS: Equipment Clearance *Updated May 18*



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

Well I have been busy assembling a fish room, and acquiring all sorts of equipment and I've gone through what I do not need so its up for sale. Reasonable offers considered. Delivery can be arranged for the tanks, if necessary.

Newer items May 18 2016:

* MORE Gravel! 60lbs w/ bucket $20 and 30lbs w/ bucket 10 *









*$15 - 4x Assorted HOB filters (TOPFIN 10 - TOPFIN 60)*


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

*Gravel*

I'll take the 2.5 g bucket of gravel, could pickup tonight, send me a PM with your address Cheers Laurie


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

Couple of good looking items at great prices - good luck with the sale


----------



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

Some items sold, post has been updated.

Will be adding 2x Marineland C360 filters, and a 75 gal tank w/ black stand and matching hood in the next week or so as I just moved my Africans into a 120.


----------



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

Item #12 - nets/mag floats are pending sale

And the 75 gal tank w/ stand is also pending sale

Will consider reasonable offers on the rest (as in, no I am not going to sell items for 50% of what im asking for them), so feel free to make an offer.


----------



## kanda (Oct 18, 2014)

Hi, PM'ed you! Interested in Heaters and could you spare 1 Mag Float! Where in Surrey are you located. Karen 604-532-8670


----------



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

Magfloats/nets - sold
all gravel - sold
rena xp2 - sold


----------



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

55 gal tank and stand - pending sale


----------



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

Heaters sold.

Reduced prices on some items. Added a few filters for sale.

Thanks


----------



## krruzic (Mar 2, 2016)

Could I buy the stand for 20 gallon?


----------



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

the black pine stand has sold.

Bump...open to offers on stuff.


----------



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

BUMP!

Added some fluval filters, and another tank for sale.


----------



## harrow123 (Apr 17, 2016)

Sent you a pm.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

gravel sold
fluval filters sold
55 gal - sale pending

bump for the rest


----------



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

Sold some stuff. Got some more stuff - post has been updated.


----------



## ReillyP (Mar 2, 2016)

Will take the c360s 778 772 2257


----------



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

fluval 305/205 sold

60" stand sale pending
marineland c360 - sale pending


----------



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

Some items sold. Will be adding a few more items in a few days.


----------

